
Making a toy programming language in Lua, part 2 - randrews
http://www.playwithlua.com/?p=68
======
kwhitefoot
What's the point of implementing a language that is less powerful than the one
you are using to implement it?

~~~
JadeNB
Granting the (problematic) idea that more powerful is always better—to learn
the techniques that will be used to build more powerful languages?

------
dsmith87
I thought Lua was already a toy programming language?

~~~
trynumber9
You must not have looked beyond the Pascal-inspired syntax. There is a whole
host of features that many popular languages do not have, while being many
times smaller and amiable to embedding.

Ephemeron tables, generational GC, coroutines, tail call elimination, operator
overloading, lexical scoping.

